# Renew Mexican drivers license



## Gringomemo

I need to renew my Mexican drivers license. What do I need to bring with me?


----------



## maesonna

Driver’s licenses are a state matter, so it depends on the regulations for your state. Try the following search: refrendo licencia de conducir site:[_your state_].gob.mx

For example, for DF, that search is refrendo licencia de conducir site:df.gob.mx - Buscar con Google
For Guadalajara, it would be refrendo licencia de conducir site:guadalajara.gob.mx - Buscar con Google

At a minimum, you probably need the usual documents: your old license, official ID (passport and visa), proof of address of the usual type (telephone or power bill), and proof of payment of the fee.


----------



## Hound Dog

To add a little to maesonná response, has your present Mexican driver´s license expired or is it still active? I would think it best to renew before your present license expires.

Just as an important aside to this issue; a couple of years ago, my Jalisco driver´s license was stolen while I was in Chiapas and, fortunately for me, when I originally got the license I had taken black and white (never color in Mexico as that might be considered an attempt at fraud) photocopies of the front and back of the license. Upon my return to Jalisco, I went into the licensing bureau in Guadalajara and presented that photocopy to them applying for a replacement for the stolen license. The first thing they did is, for a small fee, they certified my copy as being a correct copy of my original license. Then they took my photograph and, perhaps fingerprints and issued me a new license on the spot. God help me if I hadn´t had photocopies of that original, stolen license. I probably would have had to have gone through the whole process of applying for a new license and been required to take new written, eyesight and driving tests. By the way, in Guadalajara, all fees are paid at the license office during the process.

Do not fail to take black and white photocopies of your new driver´s license immediately upon its issue in case you lose it or it is stolen. If you do so, the replacement process is fairly easy - at least in Guadalajara.


----------



## Gringomemo

Thanks for the info. It's great to get such quick responses from a question


----------

